# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчет xyz анализ по номенклатуре для 7.7 ТиС

## SuperJur

Доброе время суток!

   Поделитесь, плиз, отчетом или обработкой для xyz анализа.)

----------


## Fltr

> Доброе время суток!
> 
>    Поделитесь, плиз, отчетом или обработкой для xyz анализа.)


https://infostart.ru/public/20272/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5voa/4YyzWGQRS

----------


## SuperJur

Большое спасибо! Жизнь налаживается! )

----------

